# Fuente partida para amplificador de audio



## Nicolas_Durst (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro. Me ha surgido una duda con la almentacion de una potencia de audio de 60w rms transistorizada que estoy realizando (que vi en este foro). Resulta que dicho amplificador requiere de una alimentacion de +38v y -38v (valor eficaz) por lo que requiere un transformador con punto medio de 54v pico a pico, que consume una corriente de 8 amp. He buscado este transformador y me he topado con que me es mas liviano (y barato) dos transformadores de 27v por 4 amp. Yo rectificaria ambos transformadores, eliminaria el rizado con capacitores de 10000 microfaradios y conectaria una fuente al revés. Osea, utilizaria la masa o tierra de una como el positivo y el otro extremo como -38v; la otra fuente normalmente. Mi duda es si alteraria el funcionamiento del amplificador.

Desde ya les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan dar.

Nicolas


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 9, 2006)

hola creees que esta bien la corriente y el voltaje de la fuente teniendo en cuenta que yo he hecho un amplificador transistorizado de 130wrms y utiliza un  transformador de +-35v el amppli es muy conosido devido a que es muy simple y eficiente bue,, la fuente tb tiene que ser de +-50vccfijate el valor de la fuente ppor que creo que es mucho voltaje y amperaje consume lo que nesesita pero mientras mas amp mejor un saludo gaston


----------



## Nicolas_Durst (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola! Mira el amplificador que voy a usar es este. Lo saque de aqui (el original es de la revista Cekit de colombia-creo-). en el sector de fuente dice que se puede usar una fuente de 33v a 40v eficaces por 6 amperes. yo a la fuente que quiero usar la quiero de 8 amp. para asegurarme de que le llegue la potencia suficiente sobre todo en los graves que tengo entendido que es donde mas requiere corriente (me gusta el "tunchi, tunchi" de la musica electronica). La pregunta es si con dos transformadores, que cada uno me entregue uno la tensión positiva y otro la negativa, funcionará dicha potencia.

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Nicolas


----------

